# Hold onto your socks.



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

If you aren't familiar with the Stream Tree Frogs of the genus Hyloscirtus, you best sit down....

Species New to Science: [Herpetology • 2008] Hyloscirtus tigrinus • A new species of the Hyloscirtus larinopygion group (Amphibia: Anura: Hylidae) from southwest Colombia


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Should we place our orders now?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Those are pretty amazing animals.

I saw that going around on Facebook today.


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

outofreach said:


> I have 12 pairs, 14 trios plus a few unsexed if your interested.
> 
> On a side note isn't that link from 2008?



I meant it more as an introduction to the genus, which continues to reveal new species with striking patterns- like Prince Charles.

Species New to Science: [Herpetology • 2012] Prince Charles Stream Tree Frog | Hyloscirtus princecharlesi : In Honor of Prince Charles Conservation Efforts • Molecular phylogenetics of stream treefrogs of the Hyloscirtus larinopygion grou


----------

